# Guys who take gear and still look sh1t yet seem to feel they can advise others!



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Away you go! :tongue: :tongue:

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

that is so funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Plenty of them out there...cut and paste etc...:laugh::laugh:

Fivos


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

images also required pmsl


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Here we go again.. haha


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fiv - by starting this thread I think you are moving one step further towards making some admissions on your physique and your drug use :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LMAO

This day has been my funniest experience on UKM I think.

some of you guys crack me up.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, my gym is full of them.

Its almost like you get a pass to talk bollox when you do your 1st pin.

Im not calling anyone just I have seen in the last 2 wks, someone who has decided he is gonna kick my ass onstage. Shooting 2g of test and 800 deca ew for 6wks:cursing:

The worse gyno i have seen,

Also someone doing a holiday course, has never trained legs and looks gash.

its these that get the roiders bad names amongst the Nattys.

Lets spread some love x x x


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> Fiv - by starting this thread I think you are moving one step further towards making some admissions on your physique and your drug use :thumbup1: :lol:


Mate if i ever went to the dark side you would know...there would be no way of hiding it... I WOULD BE PROJECT "X" HA HA

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Are we talking present and past?

For example some old school roider who fcuked themselves over using loads of gear (to look sh*t) and now preaches the evils of said gear to everyone else because they had a bad experience with it and looked sh*t?

Plenty of those out there. :whistling:

And whats the measurment of sh*ttage? How sh*t does one have to be to qualify for the award?

:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Mate if i ever went to the dark side you would know...there would be no way of hiding it... I WOULD BE PROJECT "X" HA HA
> 
> Fivos


Loads of good gear comes out of Greece

:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Classic!!!! Waiting for the big boys to get their responses in! Should be amusing reading this afternoon at my desk!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Loads of good gear comes out of Greece
> 
> :whistling: :thumb:


Mate im not Greek (i.e from Greece), im Cypriot (from Cyprus)...you are just so un-educated... :tongue: :tongue:

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

westsider said:


> Classic!!!! Waiting for the big boys to get their responses in! Should be amusing reading this afternoon at my desk!


bit slow aren't they... :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Fiv top work starting this thread.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL My gym is full of them,

some don't even train legs:lol:

All gear and no IDEA:laugh:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Galtonator said:


> Fiv top work starting this thread.


Mate i cant take the credit...its JW007 .

Fivos


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Mate im not Greek (i.e from Greece), im Cypriot (from Cyprus)...you are just so un-educated... :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Fivos


Fiv... are you a Dirty Turk...? :whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> Fiv... are you a Dirty Turk...? :whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> Fiv... are you a Dirty Turk...? :whistling:


Mate you are proper tyring to real me in... :lol: :lol:

Na mate im a Cypriot...

Fivos


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i bet this gets locked/deleted by page 4!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> i bet this gets locked/deleted by page 4!


bet its a roider that locks it! :whistling:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

shorty said:


> bet its a roider that locks it! :whistling:


p1ss funny:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

shorty said:


> bet its a roider that locks it! :whistling:


Thats a point....i reckon they should make me a Moderator... :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive abused Gear for 14-15 years

In pic weighed 240lbs

By all accounts amount of gear i have taken according to some I should be 280lbs

I hang my head in shame

In mY defence, I eat [email protected] am constantly on p1ss and off head on class A

So there we go..

Im ashamed of my roider life


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

OH MAN OUR GYM IS FULL OF THEM! they come out with some cracking lines aswell like, get on the sust and deca kid it will rip u up or i dnt get on well with test so i stick to sust ha ha ha, then they say how many ml a week you on never do they work in mg:rolleyes:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mate at least you look like a lump! (thats a compliment by the way!) 

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Can we name and shame others?????

Or will that get us locked????


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The classic one is "How much does a course cost mate!?"

:lol:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ive abused Gear for 14-15 years
> 
> In pic weighed 240lbs
> 
> ...


 uve got some gutts posting that pic joe!:laugh: how small:tongue: jk


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

"can i take dbol and caffine"?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Mate you are proper tyring to real me in... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Na mate im a Cypriot...
> 
> Fivos


A turkish cypriot...? :whistling:

Are kebabs good for bulking...? :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> A turkish cypriot...? :whistling:
> 
> Are kebabs good for bulking...? :thumbup1:


Mate im going to get natural roid rage in a min :cursing: :cursing::laugh:

My dad had fish and chip shops...thats what you need not keeeeybabs!

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

just wanna ask a quick question....? why is most roiders think they are Gods gift to women?!?!?!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> just wanna ask a quick question....? why is most roiders think they are Gods gift to women?!?!?!


or "why do most roiders walk like they left the coat hanger in there top, or walk around like they are holding a breakfast tray!" :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

lol because they are vein as hell?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> or "why do most roiders walk like they left the coat hanger in there top, or walk around like they are holding a breakfast tray!" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> just wanna ask a quick question....? why is most roiders think they are Gods gift to women?!?!?!


I can only speak for myself, But thats what women tell me

Ie when im standing there minding my own business I get told "you love yourself you do" therefore I can only assume they fancy me but know they cant have me because they are ugly and fat with zero brain:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> or "why do most roiders walk like they left the coat hanger in there top, or walk around like they are holding a breakfast tray!" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


How else can we get you to realise we take gear, especially if we are pencil necks,

By puffing out chest, walking with ILS (imaginary Lat spread) its intsantly obvious 1) we train 2) we are an ar5ehole and 3) we are roided up to the eyeballs:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been told that I love myself and that i'm stuck up.. I guess its the image portrayed but I am far from that..

Oh and I prefer to walk like I have a football under each arm.. Makes me look extra cool :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> just wanna ask a quick question....? why is most roiders think they are Gods gift to women?!?!?!


small balls syndrome i think they call it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

you all look like john wayne carrying carpets............. :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> How else can we get you to realise we take gear, especially if we are pencil necks,
> 
> By puffing out chest, walking with ILS (imaginary Lat spread) its intsantly obvious 1) we train 2) we are an ar5ehole and 3) we are roided up to the eyeballs:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Fivos said:


> or "why do most roiders walk like they left the coat hanger in there top, or walk around like they are holding a breakfast tray!" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


 Some of us have lats so large that the only way to walk is like that mate......


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Con said:


> Some of us have lats so large that the only way to walk is like that mate......


Na mate still no need to walk like monkeys! :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> small balls syndrome i think they call it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ahhh the FAKE NATTY SPEAKS

oi answer the thread i started, Had you specifically in mind mate:thumbup1:

Mr "pro hormone natty"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/56347-hypocritical-nattys.html

LMFAO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Na mate still no need to walk like monkeys! :whistling:
> 
> Fivos


Its a side effect, just like lying

what can we say

We know we look like [email protected] , but we have no control....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Its getting hot in here.. so take of all your clothes.....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Its a side effect, just like lying
> 
> what can we say
> 
> We know we look like [email protected] , but we have no control....


Mate maybe it induces reverse evolutionary properties! :tongue:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im naming and shaming TinyTom

Guy looks like a wet leetuce leaf and his advie and opinions on AAS and peoptide usage really leave a lot to be desired...

Last 2 comps with no placings says it all really 

I have already outed myself for talking bollox and looking sh1t (especially given doses used) so I feel I can legitimately out others:tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Mate maybe it induces reverse evolutionary properties! :tongue:
> 
> Fivos


For knuckle dragging, just look at Con, so agreed could def be something in that:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> For knuckle dragging, just look at Con, so agreed could def be something in that:thumbup1:


mate thats funny as f$ck... :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

jw007 said:


> For knuckle dragging, just look at Con, so agreed could def be something in that:thumbup1:


 Ah the age old caveman/gorilla comment i have not heard this one for a hmm about a week:rolleyes: :lol:

Pure jealousy "oh he is awesome at deadlifts" "yeah well look at those arms he is like a gorilla so no wonder" and so on:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Mate im not Greek (i.e from Greece), im Cypriot (from Cyprus)...you are just so un-educated... :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Fivos


You all look the same to me LMAO


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> You all look the same to me LMAO


Mate with your dodgy tan you aint to much different "brother" :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Fivos is on form:thumbup1:

must be that Friday feeling:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Im naming and shaming TinyTom
> 
> Guy looks like a wet leetuce leaf and his advie and opinions on AAS and peoptide usage really leave a lot to be desired...
> 
> ...


I agree

I am shamed

How can I possibly advise people on Roiding and diet when i cannot place myself in a British Final

I'm so fcuking fake its unreal.

But I realise my errors and have rectumified them for the next show I do.

Thanks for shaming me into action JW although being alpha I actually will take credit myself for the turn around and not some juiced up roider like you, you filthy druggie BETA.

:lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like the ROIDERS are turning on themselves :laugh::laugh: :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Another classic saying............How long is it going to be before I get MASSIVE!! :lol:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

you roiders don't half blame each other for your failings...

see as naturals .. if we lose or don't for fill a certain goal or look... we always can say "well if we'd have taken steriods" we will always have that pmsl

top thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Looks like the ROIDERS are turning on themselves :laugh::laugh: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Its because ROIDERS are Alpha and so we vie for the top spot.

Whereas you BETA/NATTYS/SMALL people are content with following the lead of the pack.

(Led by a ROIDER)

PMSL


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

shorty said:


> *you roiders don't half blame each other for your failings... *
> 
> see as naturals .. if we lose or don't for fill a certain goal or look... we always can say "well if we'd have taken steriods" we will always have that pmsl
> 
> top thread :thumbup1:


No I blame the fact that I didnt take enough gear. Obviously thats the reason why I fail

LOL


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Another classic saying............How long is it going to be before I get MASSIVE!! :lol:


yea most roiders say that, but never actually achieve it!!!! :tongue:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

adlewar said:


> yea most roiders say that, but never actually achieve it!!!! :tongue:


At least they have something to talk about with Nattys then

LOL


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> No I blame the fact that I didnt take enough gear. Obviously thats the reason why I fail
> 
> LOL


good answer :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I agree
> 
> I am shamed
> 
> ...


Tom bit

Tom = Beta

All your mental training and you fall foul at 1st hurdle...

I particularly like the bit highlighted in bold..VERY BETA...

Let me eloborate what that really means for others who may not get the BETA-Ness of phrase

What TT is saying is

"although I didnt place at british finals (although i was good enough to qualify, how many of you fckers can say that, you cant JW007 ner ner) I must have won a regional show in order to gain qualification in 1st place (so i am good i just had bad luck on day and fcked up my prep)"

Very veiled Beta Tom, most dissapointed


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> At least they have something to talk about with Nattys then
> 
> LOL


comparing their smallness?????


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

:lol:



Tinytom said:


> Its because ROIDERS are Alpha and so we vie for the top spot.
> 
> Whereas you BETA/NATTYS/SMALL people are content with following the lead of the pack.
> 
> ...


Yea Yea,, the next line you will come out with is:

"THE WOLF ON TOP OF THE MOUNTAIN IS NOT AS HUNGRY AS THE WOLF CLIMBING THE MOUNTAIN...BUT WHEN THE WOLF ON THE MOUNTAIN IS HUNGRY THE FOOD IS THERE" :lol: :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OMG I fell into a trap of BETA thinking for 2 minutes.

Thats being around fakes like JW thats done that.

I obviously need a jab of ALPHANESS/Test to bring me back up to my former glory.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yea Yea,, the next line you will come out with is:
> 
> ...


Wolf = Pack led = BETA = NATTY 

case proved.

I am a lion

*ROAR!!!!!!!*


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ha this is a top thread, jw you are a beast my friend, keeping the roiders at #1! the competition heads at #2 and teh NATTYS a firm #3.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> OMG I fell into a trap of BETA thinking for 2 minutes.
> 
> Thats being around fakes like JW thats done that.
> 
> I obviously need a jab of ALPHANESS/Test to bring me back up to my former glory.


1g shot of tren should see you right mate:thumbup1:

Thats my advice


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Fivos said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yea Yea,, the next line you will come out with is:
> 
> ...


I almost fell asleep reading that :whistling:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Wolf = Pack led = BETA = NATTY
> 
> case proved.
> 
> ...


Mate you sure you are dieting? Aint you ROIDERS supposed to be grumpy f$ckers when dieting? 

Fivos


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Quality threads/replies today people:lol:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> 1g shot of tren should see you right mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Thats my advice


that advice is abit "beta" for you (excuss the pun)... where's the rest of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

shorty said:


> that advice is abit "beta" for you (excuss the pun)... where's the rest of it :thumbup1:


Come on mate they never admit to how much they are really taking...jsut X10 and thats the true amount..you know the saying amongst the roiders "more is better" :lol: :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fivos said:


> C..you know the saying amongst the roiders "more is better" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Back on about our c0cks again? :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I am confused, I dont know where i fit into this.

I used gear

I'm now off

I don't look like Ive used gear

I like to make out I like mens bottom, but dont have the bottle to "just do it"

I try to be funny, and fail

Help make sense of my life someone


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I am confused, I dont know where i fit into this.
> 
> I used gear
> 
> ...


It easy, you are NATTY - all the gear you had was bunk!

Only reasonable explanation


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Come on mate they never admit to how much they are really taking*...jsut X10* and thats the true amount..you know the saying amongst the roiders "more is better" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Like Natty personal bests on lifts.

I mean come on how can a natty lift more than a pink dumbell.

Everyone knows you need gear for big lifting to the MAX.

I see so many nattys claiming to lift big but never actually see them do it. Probably because Im too busy grunting loudly and adjusting my bandana and dropping the 20 plates on the floor.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Come on mate they never admit to how much they are really taking...jsut X10 and thats the true amount..you know the saying amongst the roiders "more is better" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


like they say... one of the side effects of roiders is lying :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ever seen a NATTY with calfs and wheels?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Like Natty personal bests on lifts.
> 
> I mean come on how can a natty lift more than a pink dumbell.
> 
> ...


and listening to your 80s rock pop on you oversized headphones :lol:

Fivos


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Like Natty personal bests on lifts.
> 
> I mean come on how can a natty lift more than a pink dumbell.
> 
> ...


thats unfair, at least i have 1 in each hand........... :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Uriel said:


> Ever seen a NATTY with calfs and wheels?


cough cough .........


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fivos said:


> cough cough .........


Hi mate.

Theres some peices of string hanging off your underpants:thumbup1:

Ah. They were legs. My bad :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> cough cough .........


Photographer = photoshop.

touch up the face next time as well. :lol:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

i thought that was a skinnier version of chico!! what time is it??


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Theres some peices of string hanging off your underpants:thumbup1:
> 
> Ah. They were legs. My bad :whistling:


HA HA..TALL how comes we never seen any front pics of you mate? What the saying "Put up or shut up!" :laugh::laugh: :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fivos said:


> HA HA..TALL how comes we never seen any front pics of you mate? What the saying "Put up or shut up!" :laugh::laugh: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Because I'm a faceless keyboard warrior :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Photographer = photoshop.
> 
> touch up the face next time as well. :lol:


Tom dont make me put a ripped back shot up :lol: :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> Because I'm a faceless keyboard warrior :thumbup1:


No worries pal..you are the majority afterall! :laugh: :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

uknumbr14 said:


> i thought that was a skinnier version of chico!! what time is it??


Ahhh is that beacuse you have his posters all over your bedroom wall..bless ya :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

dam i have too much love to spread... nice natty pic fiv


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: quality thread

Hey fivos, cracking physique, you look Greek though, am I right?

:whistling:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

somebody get the fire extinguisher, Fivos on FIRE!!


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

hes my idol ;-) i wld have thought hed be yours, a NATTY to aspire to, chico, a nattys main man!! ;-)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I cannot contain it any longer with this thread i have to join in.

Fivos it is not our fault we cannot get into that kind of shape whilst eating big bags of kettle chips backstage......maybe us roiders are holding waaay to much fluid from the test.

Fivos..there was me thinking we were friends,fancy picking on us roiders.

Lets hope a roiders finger is not hovvering on that button.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> :lol: quality thread
> 
> Hey fivos, cracking physique, you look Greek though, am I right?
> 
> :whistling:


Ha Ha nice one :whistling: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> :lol: quality thread
> 
> Hey fivos, cracking physique, you look Greek though, am I right?
> 
> :whistling:


He's turkish mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pea head said:


> I cannot contain it any longer with this thread i have to join in.
> 
> Fivos it is not our fault we cannot get into that kind of shape whilst eating big bags of kettle chips backstage......maybe us roiders are holding waaay to much fluid from the test.
> 
> ...


Mate its everyone for themselves...:laugh:

Fivos (wheres my kettle chips gone!)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tall said:


> He's turkish mate :thumbup1:


Ah right, my bad. All look the same to me.... hey I just got deja vu :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tall said:


> He's turkish mate :thumbup1:


Mate you gotta use some new lines...forgot its your nature to cut and paste... :tongue:

Fivos


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Mate you gotta use some new lines...forgot its your nature to cut and paste... :tongue:
> 
> Fivos


owned!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> Ah right, my bad. All look the same to me.... hey I just got deja vu :whistling: :lol:


Again stop using your leaders one liners...Tom sort your leamings out :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Must nearly be the weekend and re-feed days as there are some mighty fine wit in this thread. :lol: :lol:

Tom & Fivo's, you are both sharpe as razors today:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Its like watching 2 bulls parade around the paddock waiting to lock horns !! :rockon:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ok in that case,im ganging up with fellow test heads on this one......and yes it was me that kept dipping in your big bag


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Tom dont make me put a ripped back shot up :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Make sure its got some muscle on i.e. ROIDER back. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mad7 said:


> Must nearly be the weekend and re-feed days as there are some mighty fine wit in this thread. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tom & Fivo's, you are both sharpe as razors today:thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Its like watching 2 bulls parade around the paddock waiting to lock horns !! :rockon:


Sorry have to edit

A big roider bull stalking a smaller/ripped/beta calfling.

Waiting for the kill


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Again stop using your leaders panty-liners...Tom sort your leamings out :laugh:
> 
> Fivos


Mate, I take utter exception to that, I'd never use another mans panty liner thats utterly disgusting - Tom might have a problem in that department, but I can assure you I do not, no bum-seepage on this cat...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pea head said:


> Ok in that case,im ganging up with fellow test heads on this one......and yes it was me that kept dipping in your big bag


Mate no worries im used to be ganged up on from the early age of around 8years old like when i was getting chased by skinheads shouting "get the paki!"...:laugh:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Make sure its got some muscle on i.e. ROIDER back. :lol:


Mate hasnt anyone told you that you cant flex FAT?  :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fivos ( :gun_bandana: :2guns:  ) vs roiders ( :scared: :surrender: )


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Again stop using your leaders one liners...Tom sort your *leamings* out :laugh:
> 
> Fivos


I will if you sort your English/spelling out.

Dont they teach proper english in greece?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> I will if you sort your English/spelling out.
> 
> Dont they teach proper english in greece?


Mate na..no english teachers on our keeeybab boat... :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

pastanchicken said:


> Fivos ( :gun_bandana: :2guns:  ) vs roiders ( :scared: :surrender: )


that has a bandana on so thats obviously a roider.

so you are saying that Fivos is a roider?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fivos thats quality.........but for some strange reason i get the feeling that the roiders will soon overpower this thread and therefore see you removing it.

By the way as a roider i feel i was robbed at mansfield.....only kidding pal,you know i luvs ya


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> Mate, I take utter exception to that, I'd never use another mans panty liner thats utterly disgusting - Tom might have a problem in that department, but I can assure you I do not, no bum-seepage on this cat...


again funny as f$ck :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Fivos


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> that has a bandana on so thats obviously a roider.
> 
> so you are saying that Fivos is a roider?


Good point. Is Fivos natty afterall?! :ban:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Right:cursing: :cursing:

Even tho I suggested it, Im back tracking

You nattys are pathetic, Ribbing roiders and putting us down

You all think your so superior with ypur spagetti arms and lack of scar tissue on bummage from not having to shoot 5ml a day

Rant rant moan "veiled dig disguised at joke"

Rant rant "im just as good as you"

blah blah :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Whoops

Just realised The roiders are taking the p1ss out of themselves too

Hmmmmmm , shame there are a lot of Nattys with heads up their ar5es who dont seem to be ableto do same (exceptions on this thread of course:thumbup1


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pea head said:


> Fivos thats quality.........but for some strange reason i get the feeling that the roiders will soon overpower this thread and therefore see you removing it.
> 
> By the way as a roider i feel i was robbed at mansfield.....only kidding pal,you know i luvs ya


na mate you werent robbed you got beat by a natty which technically is even worse than being robbed... :whistling: 

Fivos


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

shorty said:


> owned!!!! :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

vlb said:


> +1


oi roider get on the other side pmsl.... :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> na mate you werent robbed you got beat by a natty which technically is even worse than being robbed... :whistling:
> 
> Fivos


Fck mate:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

hes totally got you there:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Right:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Even tho I suggested it, Im back tracking
> 
> ...


I take exception to the use of spaghetti arms!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorty said:


> oi roider get on the other side pmsl.... :beer:


 :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fivos said:


> na mate you werent robbed you got beat by a natty which technically is even worse than being robbed... :whistling:
> 
> Fivos


Baaaaaaaaaastad !!! :lol:

Thats it tell the world pea head came 2nd to a natty.

Fcuk this lark now im going load up. :cursing:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

shorty said:


> oi roider get on the other side pmsl.... :beer:


**** me im an inbetweener  , if i promise to bin The One can i come back pweeeese, i dont have the ego for the roiders side :cool2:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pea head said:


> Baaaaaaaaaastad !!! :lol:
> 
> Thats it tell the world pea head came 2nd to a natty.
> 
> Fcuk this lark now im going load up. :cursing:


Mate youve made this day an easy diet day.......thanks you kept me sane! :beer:

Fivos


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

great thread


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

vlb said:


> **** me im an inbetweener  , if i promise to bin The One can i come back pweeeese, i dont have the ego for the roiders side :cool2:


rules are rules pmsl.... fuk... where getting roiders that are becoming nattys... what a strange day.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

This has got to be one of the funniest threads ive ever been part of! :beer:

id rep myself if i could but that would be VAIN=GAY=ROIDER :lol: 

Fivos


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not read the thread

but

my view

taking gear and looking sh1t is more down to diet and genetics....hence...can still advise on gear use no problems

being fat and small...still doesnt stop you from giving diet advise/training does it?

taking gear without knowing anything about it...then giving advise...now there is a problem


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

theres alot of 'roiders' keeping quiet, has the thread title scared them?? :whistling:

:beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> not read the thread
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Jimmy read the entire thread its golden mate! :lol:

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

this is the funniest thread yet lol, I think im going to take some gear now as i look like one of them skinny nattys lol:bounce:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

martzee said:


> this is the funniest thread yet lol, I think im going to take some gear now as i look like one of them skinny nattys lol:bounce:


Mate at least you have stepped on stage proper ripped! :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> not read the thread
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I would worry more about getting gear advise from some of the dumbass big guys Ive seen than some of the very knowledgable guys that maybe dont look as good.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

roflmao at this thread.....

wheres the thread for 'guys who dont take gear but hope to one day look like guys who do take gear but look like sh!t cos its still an improvement on where they are at the mo?' Thats where i should be posting lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

martzee said:


> this is the funniest thread yet lol, I think im going to take some gear now as i look like one of them skinny nattys lol:bounce:


Im with you on this one mate....and to think it was a natty who encouraged steroid abuse. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

martzee said:


> this is the funniest thread yet lol, I think im going to take some gear now as i look like one of them skinny nattys lol:bounce:


I feel so sorry for you.

:laugh:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyway guys im off home..just wanna thank all my roider friends for making this afternoon go super quick! :thumb:

Have a goodn..and ill be checking the thread when i get home later in case some of you guys think ive had enough! :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

adlewar said:


> theres alot of 'roiders' keeping quiet, has the thread title scared them?? :whistling:
> 
> :beer:


I've got nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Fivos said:


> I take exception to the use of spaghetti arms!


Fivos you look like the dogs bollox, but your photoshop skills need some work your head looks like its twice the size and nearer to the camara than your body:laugh::laugh::laugh:

ps. gear or no gear i think you have a great physique


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

terrahhh leader... fuk ...im on my own now :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm lurking in the background mate..... :rockon:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> I've got nothing to be ashamed of.


read the title buddy...........your not included.......your looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> Fivos you look like the dogs bollox, but your photoshop skills need some work your head looks like its twice the size and nearer to the camara than your body:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ps. gear or no gear i think you have a great physique


would have to agree, when comparing physiques i would aim for the one on the left as it doesnt seem to "fake", just seems more natural to me, forgive the pun :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I'm lurking in the background mate..... :rockon:


me toooooo:thumbup1:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yes fivos goes back to the thread title,loads of guys giving expert advice(not) never stepped on stage or even dieted!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

dont feel sorry for me tom just give me a hug! :thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Fivos owned this thread:bounce:

fivos=winner= natty=Alpha:lol:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I dont take gear, but could eat a good meal!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Whooo.... thank fook nobody's pointed the finger at me yet :whistling:


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

If you want to get big shoulder do back raises - like front raises but from behind.

Me doing them yesterday :-


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> I take exception to the use of spaghetti arms!


Never has a picture spoke 1000 words

Guy on right = Roider

Look how he dwarfs guy on left:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Says it all:beer:

Dont worry fivos, your still my fave natty


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Whooo.... thank fook nobody's pointed the finger at me yet :whistling:


 :blush: I'd never do that to you


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Never has a picture spoke 1000 words
> 
> Guy on right = Roider
> 
> ...


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

pmsl... look at his hooked Turkish nose, poor fivos comes in for some pi$$ taking, but he takes it all on his nose...erm? i mean chin:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> would have to agree, when comparing physiques i would aim for the one on the left as it doesnt seem to "fake", just seems more natural to me, forgive the pun :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Funny how people who could never achieve a physique like the one on the right always seem to say that.... :lol: :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not much to add other than some ****licking :lol:

Look amazing there Fivos- I use gear and don't look a fraction as good as you!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fivo's is in good shape for natty but he needs to stop putting a litre of syntherol into his face!!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I am just enjoying this thread


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

costacurtis said:


> If you want to get big shoulder do back raises - like front raises but from behind.
> 
> Me doing them yesterday :-


that pic is from intense muscle and its a DC stretch


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

this thread is so funny.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

ive been natural for a few weeks now. if anyone asks me if i take gear i can happily say no.

fivos you look awesome for a natural, your arms are the same size as mines lol and ive a fair few cycles under my belt, good on you mate.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny how people who could never achieve a physique like the one on the right always seem to say that.... :lol: :tongue:


that makes no sense, its like saying the only reason someone doesnt like mondeo's is because they dont drive one :/

not everyone likes the juiced up look :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> that makes no sense, its like saying the only reason someone doesnt like mondeo's is because they dont drive one :/
> 
> not everyone likes the juiced up look :lol: :lol:


No.......

Now, If you had made the analogy that its like everyone saying they don't like Aston Martins because they cannot afford one, or F1 cars because they'd never be able to drive one.... then you may have been close.

You never hear people who have previously been bigger through gear/training and are now smaller for whatever reason, or people who WANT to get bigger and are prepared to do and use whatever it takes to get there say things like that about the guy on the right. Those comments only ever come from people who will never be that size.

Or put it another way then...... are you honestly trying to tell me, that, theoretically obviously, if by training and protein shakes alone, you had the genetic ability to grow to the size and shape of that man, that you would reduce your training etc to ensure you didn't do so?

If you answer yes, I'll think you're lying as I don't believe anyone would do that.

So you see...... its not the "juiced up look" that everyone prefers.... its simply that they prefer the "bigger look". How they got there is irrelevant, its how they look thats important.

Heres a thing.... Who's the biggest down our gym? Among the strongest if not the strongest? Who do most of the young lads say they want to look like "one day"? And is he a natty.......?

I rest my case


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

vlb said:


> that makes no sense, its like saying the only reason someone doesnt like mondeo's is because they dont drive one :/
> 
> not everyone likes the juiced up look :lol: :lol:


Hey what the fk you saying, I drive a mondeo you cnt :cursing:

:lol:

But mines is extra fkn cool, way way cooler than any italian or german heap o' sh1te. Why? Well, becasue of the hot-a$$ mofo roider in the driver seat for one reason, god damn Id fcuk me - would you fcuk me??? I'd fcuk me soooooo hard...

:lol:

Plus its red, and everyone knows red cars are bestestest


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Can we name and shame others?????
> 
> Or will that get us locked????


you're in good shape mate but i think you could have the same build naturally


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> you're in good shape mate but i think you could have the same build naturally


Of course he could.

Whats unnatural about testosterone???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> you're in good shape mate but i think you could have the same build naturally


Again you have missed the point.

I don't think he could get that big naturally and that cut year round but putting my view aside for a minute.....

He couldn't fvcking do it on twix's, Jaffa Cakes, Stella and sporadic heavy jerky bi curls:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Again you have missed the point.
> 
> I don't think he could get that big naturally and that cut year round but putting my view aside for a minute.....
> 
> He couldn't fvcking do it on twix's, Jaffa Cakes, Stella and sporadic heavy jerky bi curls:laugh::laugh:


i guess everyones different because my metabolism is fast i can eat what ever i want and stay lean without juicing


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> i guess everyones different because my metabolism is fast i can eat what ever i want and stay lean without juicing


It's unusual to have a fast metabolism and be lean yet pack muscle on though with good genetics, some lucky/unlucky people have one or the other.

You look in decent shape in your avvy though there's hardly any detail with the lighting.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree with bizzlewood i think you can get a long long way naturally without the need for gear, i think 90%+ people on this board could be where they are now naturally. but each to their own


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree with bizzlewood i think you can get a long long way naturally without the need for gear,* i think 90%+ people on this board could be where they are now naturally. but each to their own*


Thats the best one i have heard for a long time 90+????????

They could mate you are right,might take them fcuking 400yr do it though.

Not to disreaspect to you mate but frankly......thats a load of bollock talking.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

Two very comical replies!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree with bizzlewood i think you can get a long long way naturally without the need for gear, i think 90%+ people on this board could be where they are now naturally. but each to their own


i've seen alot of guys on gear who in my opinion don't look anywhere near as good as they should.....

but 90%'s a bit much buddy!! theres some awesome looking guys on here, guys that i have the upmost respect for.....

:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont get me wrong theres some ****ing great physiques on here of those who take gear. there are also ****ing great physiques of those who dont, i just dont think they are respected enough. e.g.that pic of fivos next to shaun, look at the arms on fivos, ALOT of people on gear would love to look like that yet dont as they dont have the foundation already of training and dieting. i know guys who go on gear and they train like pussys and i just thinik whats the point


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH, I was as big in my 30's as I really wanted to be as a natty. I was strong, healthy, fit and bigger than 95% of blokes. I loved BB'ing but never wanted to achieve the last few steps into the elite last % (even if I could have).

My test has bombed in my 40's. I alway said as I got older - I'g do some gear to replace what advancing years removes.

I'll do growth too as that drops off.

That's just my view. I'm almost regained in the last 6 months what I'd lost over a couple of years.

You take a look at men over 50/60 when you are out and about today. It's not just lifestyle - you just don't see young men with pot bellies and wee thin legs and whithered shoulders - it's a hormone issue.

Now that I am taking gear though - I may as well push it physicall as far as it'll go as it has rejuvenated my love of training


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> dont get me wrong theres some ****ing great physiques on here of those who take gear. there are also ****ing great physiques of those who dont, i just dont think they are respected enough. e.g.that pic of fivos next to shaun, look at the arms on fivos, ALOT of people on gear would love to look like that yet dont as they dont have the foundation already of training and dieting. i know guys who go on gear and they train like pussys and i just thinik whats the point


i agree to alot of what your saying buddy, your natural then? (like me:thumbup1 i just laugh mate when i see guys that have been on gear for years and still look worse than me, but each to their own, its their perogative to do as they please, yea fivo's=awesome..........

i might be completely off the mark, but i see guys who train less when on gear, caus they think the gears gonna do the work for them, eat sh!t and just generally aint got a clue, its guys like that who irritate me and i'm happy they get no-where....

and going back to the thread title, it's like a fat guy selling diet pills, and a skinny guy selling the same.....who would you buy from?? (don't flame me for that, i've read the debates, just a generalisation)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Uriel said:


> It's unusual to have a fast metabolism and be lean yet pack muscle on though with good genetics, some lucky/unlucky people have one or the other.
> 
> You look in decent shape in your avvy though there's hardly any detail with the lighting.


very true

the pic is from 2007 about 6 months into working out, i agree lighting is a bit s**t


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No.......
> 
> Now, If you had made the analogy that its like everyone saying they don't like Aston Martins because they cannot afford one, or F1 cars because they'd never be able to drive one.... then you may have been close.


hehe you just made my point for me. gracias :thumb: :lol: :lol:



RS2007 said:


> Hey what the fk you saying, I drive a mondeo you cnt :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


woops, i used to have a mondeo mate, was a ****ty gold colour and drank fuel like it was going out of fashion.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think the problem is that people are easily influenced into taking gear. i think alot of people join boards like this and see all the "lads" taking the gear and think thats what they need so they get on it too. ive seen alot of people with physiques of swimmers, and people who dont even look like they train start on the gear. also the youngers on it now too.. i just think people are too quick and are impatient. for me yes i am natural but it doesnt mean i will never give it a go. maybe in 5 years i will re-evaluate the situation and see if i want to try it or not, i doubt it though


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> dont get me wrong theres some ****ing great physiques on here of those who take gear. there are also ****ing great physiques of those who dont, i just dont think they are respected enough. e.g.that pic of fivos next to shaun, look at the arms on fivos, ALOT of people on gear would love to look like that yet dont as they dont have the foundation already of training and dieting. i know guys who go on gear and they train like pussys and i just thinik whats the point


Very true:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

2fat2old said:


> pmsl... look at his hooked Turkish nose, poor fivos comes in for some pi$$ taking, but he takes it all on his nose...erm? i mean chin:laugh:


HA HA thats becuase at the end of the day i let my physique do the talking on stage :cool2: :cool2: 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Uriel said:


> Fivo's is in good shape for natty but he needs to stop putting a litre of syntherol into his face!!


HA HA mate thats funny :whistling: i was doing my marlon brandon impression.. :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No.......
> 
> Heres a thing.... Who's the biggest down our gym? Among the strongest if not the strongest? Who do most of the young lads say they want to look like "one day"? And is he a natty.......?
> 
> I rest my case


Thats pretty obvious though and not really contributive to the title.. :tongue:

Anyway they cant look like me and be as strong as me either..i have functional strength i.e day in day out.. :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i think the problem is that people are easily influenced into taking gear. i think alot of people join boards like this and see all the "lads" taking the gear and think thats what they need so they get on it too. ive seen alot of people with physiques of swimmers, and people who dont even look like they train start on the gear. also the youngers on it now too.. i just think people are too quick and are impatient. for me yes i am natural but it doesnt mean i will never give it a go. maybe in 5 years i will re-evaluate the situation and see if i want to try it or not, i doubt it though


Size to one side, the big difference you'd notice with gear is the Quality of the muscle not just the size.

I could never achieve the density and vascularity of muscle naturally in 12 years that I'm getting after 6 month.

Size to a gegree abd shape totally may be genetic but quality IS avaiable in a vial


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Size to one side, the big difference you'd notice with gear is the Quality of the muscle not just the size.
> 
> I could never achieve the density and vascularity of muscle naturally in 12 years that I'm getting after 6 month.
> 
> Size to a gegree abd shape totally may be genetic but quality IS avaiable in a vial


i understand what you mean but i still go back to waht i said before


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> hehe you just made my point for me. gracias :thumb: :lol: :lol:


wrrrrrrong...... read again. 

(nattys must have smaller brains too.... oh aye hang on thats right..... you're not natty.... :lol: )


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> wrrrrrrong...... read again.
> 
> (nattys must have smaller brains too.... oh aye hang on thats right..... you're not natty.... :lol: )


gies a break, no man is a match for blonde logic :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i know guys who go on gear and they train like pussys and i just thinik whats the point


 Typical child like reaction.

EXPLAIN TO ME WTF TRAINING LIKE A PUSSY IS?

You are just a typical fool who believes training like an animal who is superhardcore ie train them self into oblivion is what makes muscle grow.

PMSL I THOUGHT YOU WERE A SCIENTIST MATE DIDNT YOU STATE THAT ONCE IF SO I AM SURE YOU WOULD STATE THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TRAINING LIKE A PUSSY ONLY TRAINING THAT DOES NOT FULLY STIMULATE MUSCLE GROWTH WHICH IS BOTH TRAINING WITH TOO LITTLE AND TOO MUCH STIMULATION.

Thought i would put the important points in caps for you:beer:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

con i either get on with you or i dont. but your post is pointless. training like a pussy? i mean training like a pussy exactly that. they is no need to be on gear when your benching less than 3 plates, squatting less than 4, etc etc. resting 3 mins inbetween your "sets", talking to everyone in the gym etc etc. taking gear just to do some bicep curls with 15k or whatever, thats what i mean. then going home for a bowl of crunchy nut.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> con i either get on with you or i dont. but your post is pointless. training like a pussy? i mean training like a pussy exactly that. they is no need to be on gear when your benching less than 3 plates, squatting less than 4, etc etc. resting 3 mins inbetween your "sets", talking to everyone in the gym etc etc. taking gear just to do some bicep curls with 15k or whatever, thats what i mean. then going home for a bowl of crunchy nut.


Man, That's sh1te as well Dom.

I used to share a flat in Dubai with 3 other lads who trained.

They took it seriously enough and trained their t1ts off and ate the best they could following all the sh1te in "Mens Health"etc at the time.

In the year I knew them, I doubt they put a pound on Natty where as I put 2 stone on natty (my first proper year training).

Some people just can't gain. You are pidgeon holing a humanity that you obviously don't have a broad experience of mate.

Thos 2 guys never took gear that I know of, probably got p1ssed off and gave up


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> con i either get on with you or i dont. but your post is pointless. training like a pussy? i mean training like a pussy exactly that. they is no need to be on gear when your benching less than 3 plates, squatting less than 4, etc etc. resting 3 mins inbetween your "sets", talking to everyone in the gym etc etc. taking gear just to do some bicep curls with 15k or whatever, thats what i mean. then going home for a bowl of crunchy nut.


I bench lees than 3 plates aside on bench & less than 4 on squat, I am considering gear, I train hard, so does that qualify me as a pussy Bigdom?

No point making a generalisation......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> con i either get on with you or i dont. but your post is pointless. training like a pussy? i mean training like a pussy exactly that. they is no need to be on gear when your benching less than 3 plates, squatting less than 4, etc etc. resting 3 mins inbetween your "sets", talking to everyone in the gym etc etc. taking gear just to do some bicep curls with 15k or whatever, thats what i mean. then going home for a bowl of crunchy nut.


 How i see it is you post what you think and i react to it as this is the way with internet boards, it has nothing to do with you as a person as i do not know you. I judge every post individually mate but with you i have seen a pattern.

You are under the impression that you need to train in a certain way to get a certain response but my question is WHY do you think this?

Where have you learnt that you need to bench X weight for Y result when using compound Z? Now if you say Dante from Intensemuscle said this and the reason was that, then i will say fair point mate but let us discuss the actual mechanics of protein sysnthesis within a muscle and why this is correct in one respect but incorrect in another.

I see your attitude and when i say your attitude i refer to the opinions you are expressing on this board by young guys every day this is why i call it childish. They train delts for 2 hours with a million forced reps ext and they think that this is what creates growth when it quite clearly is not or else they would be growing at a very fast rate.

Every one has individual amounts of fast/slow twitch fibers and certain levers. If i was to say any one who can not deadlift 7 plates natural should not take gear just because this is what i was capable off would be ludicrus because obviously i am genetically gifted in this respect. On the other hand i could only bench 130kg naturally so you could say i should not take gear.

Many guys do not train very heavy look at many of the professionals. I see guys far larger than my self using half of my weight for rubbish half reps but what point would it be for me to point my judging finger at them and say your method of muscle growth is wrong BECAUSE obviously it is not.

I know you pride your self on your training and that you are natural ext.

You train arms 3 times per week ext BUT how do you know that you wouldnt make MORE gains training one tenth of the time you do now? Have you tried controlling every variable besides frequency and intensity and proven to your self that you in fact need to hit arms 3 times per week in order to get a growth response?

Honestly i grow if i train twice per day every single day(i did this for years natural and the size piled on) and i grow if i train once every two days. Now think on the long run am i better off saving my energy training less having a fuller life, putting my body under less stress(now remember training is a very negative activity for your body and is really not HEALTHY so the less you can do it the better) and still growing or should i go to the gym twice per day and in the long run my body into the ground?

I will give you a rep for responding to my question in a reasonable manner because i know i come down hard on your posts at times.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> con i either get on with you or i dont. but your post is pointless. training like a pussy? i mean training like a pussy exactly that. they is no need to be on gear when your benching less than 3 plates, squatting less than 4, etc etc. resting 3 mins inbetween your "sets", talking to everyone in the gym etc etc. taking gear just to do some bicep curls with 15k or whatever, thats what i mean. then going home for a bowl of crunchy nut.


What utter tripe. Before I started gear, I was squatting 180, deadlifting 200. My bench was weak in comparison at 110, but that was due to injury. Remind us again Dom what you deadlift - that's right, you don't.

I don't think anyone EVER accused me of not giving my all in my training and of eating crap day in day out. And it certainly hasn't changed since starting gear - if anything I am training more intensely and eating better.

I try to like you Dom but my god you do post some bollox.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice post con. i cant word my posts too well. but im sure you will understand what i mean if you head into the steroid section and see most of the posts being this is my 1st cycle blah blah and you see a pic of them and it doesnt look like they train etc. or they have been training for a matter or months, or their diet is **** etc...

as for me, i enjoy training and the way i train. for me i change my training up often to see differences. as i have said in a previous thread in the last 4 months my bf has been measured going down from about 14-15 to circa 11-12 now and arms from 17.5 to 18.5 etc. i will post pics up to prove this if you want?

either way i enjoy this board and the threads, and i will post what ever is on my mind. alot of people just fall in line on this board and others are just merely ass lickers.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> my bf has been measured going down from about 14-15 to circa 11-12 now and arms from 17.5 to 18.5 etc


Oh FFS, :lol:

I'm off to lick some @rse. Tastes better than this sh1te:laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol ok...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I take gear, don't look that good. I'm ashamed.

My lifts are ok though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What utter tripe. Before I started gear, I was squatting 180, deadlifting 200. My bench was weak in comparison at 110, but that was due to injury. Remind us again Dom what you deadlift - that's right, you don't.
> 
> I don't think anyone EVER accused me of not giving my all in my training and of eating crap day in day out. And it certainly hasn't changed since starting gear - if anything I am training more intensely and eating better.
> 
> I try to like you Dom but my god you do post some bollox.


each to their own as i always say, thats the path you have chosen. personally not being offensive if i was you i would have lost alot of bf before i considered gear and then re-evaluate where i was.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> each to their own as i always say, thats the path you have chosen. personally not being offensive if i was you i would have lost alot of bf before i considered gear and then re-evaluate where i was.


Or he could follow the advice of build a boulder firs then chip away to reveal the statue


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Or he could follow the advice of build a boulder firs then chip away to reveal the statue


true. either way its all good :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> true. either way its all good :thumb:


I'd love to be around when you mentioned to a Strong man that he should drop some BF first.

DMCC does PL training:rolleyes:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd love to be around when you mentioned to a Strong man that he should drop some BF first.
> 
> DMCC does PL training:rolleyes:


didnt know i thought his gear usage was for aesthetic purposes. if its for PL then thats a different story. does he compete in powerlifitng then?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> didnt know i thought his gear usage was for aesthetic purposes. if its for PL then thats a different story. does he compete in powerlifitng then?


It's ok mate, it's easier to type than talk with your feet in your mouth:lol:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

not trying to add fuel to the fire here guys, but heres my lifts

my max bench lift is 85 kg for about 6 reps dont laugh i still havent cracked the 100 yet

squat 160

deadlift 160


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> gies a break, no man is a match for blonde logic :whistling: :whistling:


Outsmarted by a BLONDE!

Jeez man hang your head in shame! 

(A decidedly, most definately, furthest thing from a NATTY blonde you could get too.... well.... I'm naturally blonde.... DOH dammit :cursing: Oh... wait no... its ok... I do lighten it... phew - hairs not natty either thats ok  )

Now.... Robert and I were reading this thread earlier in the shop and having a bit of a chuckle, and trying to figure out who you are in his gym lol... we had a look on your journal but you've blanked the face out, so we're now trying to place the tattoo....  :lol:



Uriel said:


> Oh FFS, :lol:
> 
> I'm off to lick some @rse. Tastes better than this sh1te:laugh:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> not trying to add fuel to the fire here guys, but heres my lifts
> 
> my max bench lift is 85 kg for about 6 reps dont laugh i still havent cracked the 100 yet
> 
> ...


BB'ing isn't really about strength though. because of insert points and skeletal leverage etc.

I'm not that strong in a few areas. Strength goes up over the years but it's all about shape.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> BB'ing isn't really about strength though. because of insert points and skeletal leverage etc.
> 
> I'm not that strong in a few areas. Strength goes up over the years but it's all about shape.


No-one knows what you bench when you're standing on stage taking a 1st place trophy.....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Outsmarted by a BLONDE!
> 
> Jeez man hang your head in shame!


yeah yeah rub it in abit more why dont ya  , i used to be sharper but theses bloody ph's are making me fik :lol: thats my excuse and im sticking to it :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender:



Zara-Leoni said:


> (A decidedly, most definately, furthest thing from a NATTY blonde you could get too.... well.... I'm naturally blonde.... DOH dammit :cursing: Oh... wait no... its ok... I do lighten it... phew - hairs not natty either thats ok  )


close call :nono:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Now.... Robert and I were reading this thread earlier in the shop and having a bit of a chuckle, and trying to figure out who you are in his gym lol... we had a look on your journal but you've blanked the face out, so we're now trying to place the tattoo....  :lol:


thats how i always look, i stapled a peice of A4 paper to my face at high school and cant get the bloody thing off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:, just look for the pot bellied guy heaving in the corner psml :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> not trying to add fuel to the fire here guys, but heres my lifts
> 
> my max bench lift is 85 kg for about 6 reps dont laugh i still havent cracked the 100 yet
> 
> ...


hey delhi is that you in your avvy ...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> they can with me, i can hear the cry now "he must bench a sh!t load", but bet he cant one leg lunge for sh!t !!! :beer:


I thought that wasz Vic Martinez they shouted that to :whistling:


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

I must fall into this category then, being 21, 5ft 8 weighing 13st 4 and probably about 14% bf (only assuming as i never had it tested so i wouldnt know) to most people who dont train im considered in good shape and larger than average however in the bb world i would be considered a beta no doubt! Over the past year im about to start my 2nd cycle of enanthate which i will stack with tren e and possibly finish with var. Never tested my 1rm but can safely assume my bench, squat and dead will all be just over 100kg.

Weights used has very little importance anyway, its the form that you want to worry about. bb is all about using a muscle to contract over a range of motion against a weight suitable to stimulate maximum muscle growth in the targeted area. Ego should be left at the door when you enter a gym - many people i train with actually get better mass gains when they drop the weight and concertrate on form more.

Thing is, i get lots of bigger people and veterans etc who all ask me for advice on diet, training and also drugs even though they are much bigger than me to start with. I guess its because i have a methelodical yet open minded approach to bb and people i train with know this, being that i reasearch things greatly from all parts of the spectrum then try out things myself to see if they work.

Now im not claiming to be able to train a competition winner, however i can safely pick out the limiting factors of somones regime and advise them how to better it and once they take my advice they always become closer to their goals (assuming ofcourse they have a limiting factor.)

If somone asks me how can they break their plateu or get huge in a hurry i will asses their whole diet and training regime, usually its that bad that the gains they got on gear would fade away in 3 months time so i never reccomend gear to anyone who hasnt already spent at least 12 months training with a proper regime and periodisation rota coupled with a good diet that is relative to their goals. But if they have already shown they have a good clue on diet and training then i may well suggest a first cycle of maybe 500mg of test and a low dose of a secondary compound to boost them along a bit. Im a firm beliver in the phrase 'why walk 10 miles when you can get a lift.' but only if that lift has been earned.

But then i hear some of the biggest blokes advising people saying stuff like 'if u wanna get big you need 5 shakes a day and 800mg of test and deca a week minimum' then tell some skinny lad to do 10 variations of bicep curls, 5 variations of tricep press, and basically all isolation exercises if he wants to be a big brute.

All im saying is dont judge a book by its cover, just because im not an elite bb in fantastic competition winning shape does not mean i cant give a valid input to help somone towards their goals, in the same way that just because somone is big from banging loads of gear in does not mean to say they are training and eating at anywhere near optimum and give poor advice due to their own bad habbits.

Please note that im not slating all big blokes, as many work hard at getting things right and spend years testing out things in the trenches and i respect them massively. I just dont like it when the big ones who would have been skinny fat ****s without gear start preaching in an absolutist way when actually they would benefit from listening to somone who has half a clue. We can all learn from each other providing ego's are left at the door.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> I must fall into this category then, being 21, 5ft 8 weighing 13st 4 and probably about 14% bf (only assuming as i never had it tested so i wouldnt know) to most people who dont train im considered in good shape and larger than average however in the bb world i would be considered a beta no doubt! Over the past year im about to start my 2nd cycle of enanthate which i will stack with tren e and possibly finish with var. Never tested my 1rm but can safely assume my bench, squat and dead will all be just over 100kg.
> 
> Weights used has very little importance anyway, its the form that you want to worry about. bb is all about using a muscle to contract over a range of motion against a weight suitable to stimulate maximum muscle growth in the targeted area. Ego should be left at the door when you enter a gym - many people i train with actually get better mass gains when they drop the weight and concertrate on form more.
> 
> ...


Errrr WTF is all that about????

Perhaps you might want to start up a journal if you just want to talk about yourself:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ps

re highlighted bold passage

Are you a GYM EAVSEDROPPER????


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Remind me to set my video for the next installment of "The Dizzee Show"

Sorry mate, somehow I've missed all your other 6 posts, forgive me if I don't join the que for advice yet


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Remind me to set my video for the next installment of "The Dizzee Show"
> 
> Sorry mate, somehow I've missed all your other 6 posts, forgive me if I don't join the que for advice yet


Some times when im in gym mate, I eavesdrop all the big boys...

And they say "take 6 grams a week to get massive" so I did.....And I did:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah I cant wait till next intsallment of "dizzee show" I want to see what else he has heard the big guys in gym say as I will follow suit..

Somehow im not sure I will be taking advice from a 13st 21 yr old who can only can bench 100kg..(even with perfect form PMSL)

However any snippets you overhear from "big boys" feel free to post:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dom - no I don't compete in PL but I plan to. I never said that I started on gear to "look good", I started to get fooking strong. That much has always been evident in my journal.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Some times when im in gym mate, I eavesdrop all the big boys...
> 
> And they say "take 6 grams a week to get massive" so I did.....And I did:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I think you misread what i wrote, i didnt say i was the main man to ask how to become big, that my views are absolutist or could help everyone in their goals. Just that you dont need to be the cream of the crop to help other people along the way. I think you just picked out what you wanted to read from that and used it against me to try and make me look small and you look big yes?

For instance you probably know a lot about bb, but you dont know everything. Your physique isnt a rite of passage into being a good strength coach or experienced sports nutritionist. It simply means you learned how your body responds to certain things and used the methods that gave YOU the best results, but your views and methods arent going to be optimal for everyone. So you made some good choices along the way, but thats not to say their arent things out there that lesser sized people have to offer you to make you better.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> I think you misread what i wrote, i didnt say i was the main man to ask how to become big, that my views are absolutist or could help everyone in their goals. *Just that you dont need to be the cream of the crop to help other people along the way. *I think you just picked out what you wanted to read from that and used it against me to try and make me look small and you look big yes?
> 
> For instance you probably know a lot about bb, but you dont know everything. Your physique isnt a rite of passage into being a good strength coach or experienced sports nutritionist. It simply means you learned how your body responds to certain things and used the methods that gave YOU the best results, but your views and methods arent going to be optimal for everyone. So you made some good choices along the way, but thats not to say their arent things out there that lesser sized people have to offer you to make you better.


Above in bold is pretty much what i would consider common sense mate...

Im more strength inclined in any case, and I take advice form plenty who dont have my lifts as they do know their stuff....

Didnt want to make you look small mate, was just messing with you...

Just didnt feel a random thread was the right place for your life story thats all...

But you made some good points and Ive no wish to discourage you from posting on this board mate...

So All good:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes Dizzee,you have to get used to the hulk....might take you a while but im sure you will be ok mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dizzee said:


> I think you misread what i wrote, i didnt say i was the main man to ask how to become big, that my views are absolutist or could help everyone in their goals. Just that you dont need to be the cream of the crop to help other people along the way. I think you just picked out what you wanted to read from that and used it against me to try and make me look small and you look big yes?
> 
> For instance you probably know a lot about bb, but you dont know everything. Your physique isnt a rite of passage into being a good strength coach or experienced sports nutritionist. It simply means you learned how your body responds to certain things and used the methods that gave YOU the best results, but your views and methods arent going to be optimal for everyone. So you made some good choices along the way, but thats not to say their arent things out there that lesser sized people have to offer you to make you better.


Just hold on and have a think mate.

This site is full of show winning bb'er from all levels to guys who write for magazines and have world respected reputations for prepairing winners.

I'm bloody embarrassed to show myself in my avvy with the cless of folk on here and only do so in the hope that it shows I'm a real person.

You've just turned up and are preaching in a way (without credentials) that demonstrates to me you have all the skills of the keyboard warrior


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Above in bold is pretty much what i would consider common sense mate...
> 
> Im more strength inclined in any case, and I take advice form plenty who dont have my lifts as they do know their stuff....
> 
> ...


Lol i didnt mean for the post to be as long as it was, i just felt the need to defend people like myself who take a genuine interest in the sport and spend a lot of time reading and reasearching as well as talking to people successful at it and trying things out in the gym. I elabourate on points too much, but its only because im used to being flamed due to my age/size.

Were all here for the same reason and i dont think its fair to push the genuinely interested learners like me away, although i have to say the skinny fat lads who just started the gym put up posts asking about a dBol only cycle, where to buy steroid tablets and how long it takes to get massive 'cos they want to pick up the birds and fill out their small tshirt innit' annoy me too.

Its nice to know you are one of the bigger boys who doesnt let his ego get in the way of his progress, i just have a lot to learn about the way humour is presented on these boards!


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Just hold on and have a think mate.
> 
> This site is full of show winning bb'er from all levels to guys who write for magazines and have world respected reputations for prepairing winners.
> 
> ...


I wasnt preaching, i just found it hard to separate humour from peoples posts and consequently wrote far too much in what should have been a short and witty post. If you read it properly i was just saying how i, being as small as i am, can still give valid input into some aspects of the forum or to people training in general. Not once did i say 'i am dizzee, iam am gospel, hear me roar' i just wanted to put the point across that not all smaller people are clueless when it comes to bb. We were all beginners once, right?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> yeah yeah rub it in abit more why dont ya  , i used to be sharper but theses bloody ph's are making me fik :lol: thats my excuse and im sticking to it :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender:


Yeah but are you getting bigger?

Thats all that matters..... :lol:

(oh and ps..... what you doing not buying your supps at Physique?? :confused1: :nono: :sneaky2:  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmm...i'm split on this one

argument 1:

I have seen my fair share of guys who look joe average but on enough AAS to pack serious mass on a shire horse. I usually acknowledge their advice on AAS as they know the basics and probably higher as i am a relative noob to it all.

But i dont take their advice on diet/training etc...

Its mainly people who 'walk the walk' i can relate to as their physique speaks volumes. I find it hard to take in how 'X exercise will add inches to your legs" when they cant even put it to work themselves?

Argument 2:

My training partner is pretty switched on with training technique, biomechanics and nutrition... he has helped me out as much as i have helped him.

Although he is not at the same level of physique as me and about 50lbs lighter i can take in what he says because he works his ass off


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but are you getting bigger?
> 
> Thats all that matters..... :lol:
> 
> ...


, just bought some muscle milk from brians mystical locker of goodies and some gasp wrist straps from the shop. tbh i try to be in and out of the shop as quick as possible now cause if i dont i will end up spending hlf my wages on some of the nice t-shirts etc they have started stocking

 :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dom - no I don't compete in PL but I plan to. I never said that I started on gear to "look good", I started to get fooking strong. That much has always been evident in my journal.


sorry mate i thought it was for aesthetic purposes, if its for strength purposes then even better. i myself prefer the strength side of the sport to the aesthetic side so ill take a look at your journal see how your doing :thumbup1:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

ragahav said:


> hey delhi is that you in your avvy ...


yes and i think youve asked me about 10 times lol.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Natty's just have little man syndrome :lol:

the're always the ones standing next to the roider doing bicep curls trying to match them and when they get there ****s handed to them they turn around and say to there mate yeah ROIDS and ya know in 6 months he is either going to give up or at some point asking ya if you can get him some gear "for his mate":lol:

And i really do think that picture of fivos is photoshopped his head looks like it has been stuck on over the top of someone else:whistling:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha thats probably true


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pecman said:


> Natty's just have little man syndrome :lol:
> 
> the're always the ones standing next to the roider doing bicep curls trying to match them and when they get there ****s handed to them they turn around and say to there mate yeah ROIDS and ya know in 6 months he is either going to give up or at some point asking ya if you can get him some gear "for his mate":lol:
> 
> And i really do think that picture of fivos is photoshopped his head looks like it has been stuck on over the top of someone else:whistling:


Want can i say i have big features...big nose, big eyes, big lips, big head, oh yea big arms, shoulders, hams, quads oh the list goes on...poor me :laugh::laugh:

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

IS the big features a common trate in Turkish people Fiv mate? 

GHS


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

GHS said:


> IS the big features a common trate in Turkish people Fiv mate?
> 
> GHS


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Na its the big features that a common in the steriod junkies (you guys all inject in the veins..like heroin addicts is that right? So really you all are junkies (thats what the papers say anyway  )...then when you come off you look like a sack of potatoes... :thumb: :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fivos said:


> *Want can i say i have big features*...big nose, big eyes, big lips, big head, oh yea big arms, shoulders, hams, quads oh the list goes on...poor me :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Fivos





Fivos said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Na its the big features that a common in the steriod junkies* (you guys all inject in the veins..like heroin addicts is that right? So really you all are junkies (thats what the papers say anyway  )...then when you come off you look like a sack of potatoes... :thumb: :laugh:
> 
> Fivos


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

I knew it :lol:

GHS


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

pecman said:


> Natty's just have little man syndrome :lol:
> 
> the're always the ones standing next to the roider doing bicep curls trying to match them and when they get there ****s handed to them they turn around and say to there mate yeah ROIDS and ya know in 6 months he is either going to give up or at some point asking ya if you can get him some gear "for his mate":lol:
> 
> And i really do think that picture of fivos is photoshopped his head looks like it has been stuck on over the top of someone else :whistling:


hey i took that pic! :cool2:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im away for a few days and this thread gets all serious.

Fivos stop taking the gear and pretending you are natural. Everyone knows big noses are a side effect of gear.

Dom - Take some gear and get some real muscle on.

Everyone else who isnt taking gear, start taking it.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call TT !


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Everyone else who isnt taking gear, start taking it.


read the title of the thread Tom.... think on


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Okay I thought this was a jokey style thread ps gear natural im a beer addict!!!!!


----------

